# Cheap but good iPad Air 2 smart case



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The above case is $5.11. I have o The above case is $5.11.. I have ordered one and am using it now on my iPad Air 2. I am quite happy. The downside is that it is purple! All other colors of this case are about $27. I assume the purple ones have been a drag on the market.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> The above case is $5.11. I have o The above case is $5.11.. I have ordered one and am using it now on my iPad Air 2. I am quite happy. The downside is that it is purple! All other colors of this case are about $27. I assume the purple ones have been a drag on the market.


I actually like the purple the best of the colors offered.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

skyblue said:


> I actually like the purple the best of the colors offered.


 I like it fine, and when my iPad leaves home, the purple will make it stand out a bit and make it harder for me to leave it somewhere.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I like it fine, and when my iPad leaves home, the purple will make it stand out a bit and make it harder for me to leave it somewhere.


I concur!


----------

